# calling all eheim experts! 2026 leaking



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, i was clening my tank so I unplug the 2026 and plug it back in about half an hour and started leaking. i took it apart and cleaned it just in case it would help but i didn't still leaked. I brought it to king ed just to test it and maybe get some opinion guess what, it did not leak. I took it back home and did a test run in front of the tank so that when it leak i can see it and its easy to take it out, did not leak so I put it on its original spot and the silly thing strted leaking. I cant see where its leaking from, i only see water coming from the bottom. do you think its the o ring or something else? any thoughs would help. The filter is 1 year old but I know this is an old stock.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It could be the double tap. If there is stress on it, the Pro II's can crack because the hoses push on it. When you took it to KE, perhaps the hoses were in a different position so it didn't leak. My 2028 did that so I had to replace the double tap. Good luck Bien. It's one of the most nerve racking things, having a leaky filter. If you have a plastic tub that will fit under the tank that's big enough, I would put the filter in that for now until you can figure it out.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

If it's the O ring, see if one of the 4 over-center clamps feels more loose than the others. You can put a little piece of folded paper to match the tension on the other clamps. Also, call eheim I had some issues at one point and the customer support was excellent.

Good luck


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The Professional series has a gasket, not an O-ring. What this means is over time gaskets get compressed where an o-ring will last a lot longer. It is likely the gasket. If not as others have said, could be the double tap o-rings. I know IPU BBY has the replacement O-rings for the double tap but not sure about the gasket, would have to check. There's my 2 cents.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe the problem is the gasket. Do you have this available at the Burnaby ipu? Thanks



Rastapus said:


> The Professional series has a gasket, not an O-ring. What this means is over time gaskets get compressed where an o-ring will last a lot longer. It is likely the gasket. If not as others have said, could be the double tap o-rings. I know IPU BBY has the replacement O-rings for the double tap but not sure about the gasket, would have to check. There's my 2 cents.


----------

